# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Toque animado de novas mensagens

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :SbOk:  

Foi detectado no código de activação do script que envia um som ao membro (sempre que existem novas mensagens privadas) uma falha de seguraça possivel de utilização por parte de intrusos (hakers)

Para evitar falhas na segurança do forum, este script foi desactivado até os problemas de segurança serem resolvidos.

Obrigado pela vossa compreenção.

----------

